# Crew Needed



## Vaughn (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking for one or 2 guys to split fuel, bait, and ice for some long range tuna, wahoo, and deep drop trips. Boat is a loaded 2022 26ft twinvee. Experience and spots will put you on the boat. I have plenty of gear. Pm me and we'll talk.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Contact Bob or Dylan. Theyve got the spots!!!


----------



## Allgood (Oct 6, 2021)

Vaughn said:


> Looking for one or 2 guys to split fuel, bait, and ice for some long range tuna, wahoo, and deep drop trips. Boat is a loaded 2022 26ft twinvee. Experience and spots will put you on the boat. I have plenty of gear. Pm me and we'll talk.


Mike 850-420-0980 I would love this lots of experience and gear my boat just to small and don’t know any who has a big enough boat


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I’m always ready to fill a vacant spot. I know my way around a boat, have plenty of gear, and schedule is usually open. Can provide forum references as well. Hope I get a chance to join you sometime.


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 21, 2020)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I’m always ready to fill a vacant spot. I know my way around a boat, have plenty of gear, and schedule is usually open. Can provide forum references as well. Hope I get a chance to join you sometime.


Sounds good! I’ll let you know when the boat is done getting outfitted. Should be a couple of weeks at most.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Vaughn said:


> Sounds good! I’ll let you know when the boat is done getting outfitted. Should be a couple of weeks at most.


Sounds great post up when you go and if you want a buddy boat. I'm not getting to get away much right now.But it would be great not to have to drag the boat all the way down. And I keep a back up unit with overlays and spots that just needs a power supply to work and has all the deep drop stuff you could ever fish + some.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have gear and experience but unfortunately not going to be giving out my numbers...


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 21, 2020)

jwilson1978 said:


> Sounds great post up when you go and if you want a buddy boat. I'm not getting to get away much right now.But it would be great not to have to drag the boat all the way down. And I keep a back up unit with overlays and spots that just needs a power supply to work and has all the deep drop stuff you could ever fish + some.


Heck yea! I’ll holler at ya.


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 21, 2020)

cody&ryand said:


> I have gear and experience but unfortunately not going to be giving out my numbers...


Noted


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

The ole “I’ll take you fishing if you give me your numbers”


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

JoeyWelch said:


> The ole “I’ll take you fishing if you give me your numbers”


Sharing holes has done jacked up one catfishing guide!!


----------



## Vaughn (Jun 21, 2020)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Sharing holes has done jacked up one catfishing guide!!
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Sharing holes has done jacked up one catfishing guide!!


He’s not getting any tickets though


----------

